# Ports won't update



## xy16644 (Jun 16, 2012)

Earlier this week I updated my machine to patch 3 for FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE i386 from source. There were no errors and when I run [CMD=""]uname -a[/CMD] I get:

```
FreeBSD abc.xyz.com 9.0-RELEASE-p3
```

The strange thing is, when I try to view what ports needs updating, it keeps telling me there are none to update. For example, I know theres an update to the OpenSSL port this week and yet my version of OpenSSL is:

```
OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10 May 2012
```

My ports tree gets updated automatically daily by a cron job and an email is sent to me mentioning all the updated ports. This is how I know there are ports on my machine that I need to update. But when I run [cmd=]pkg_version -vIL=[/cmd] it comes back with nothing (ie: no ports to update).

What can I do to update my ports now? Do I have a corrupted index or something?


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 16, 2012)

I update my ports tree every day using a cron job. Usually when I try to upgrade my ports the following day with:

[CMD=""]portmanager -u[/CMD]

it will update/upgrade some ports. Its very rare that no ports will need updating. 

I do still want to upgrade or keep my installed ports up to date. I'm just not sure why the method I have been using for 3 years is not working anymore? Does this have something to do with me updating to patch 3?

I have looked into running STABLE but I decided in the end to carry on running RELEASE. When you say "standard RELEASE packages are not upgraded anymore" does this mean you can't easily keep your ports up to date now? 

Thanks for mentioning bsdadminscripts. This is something I must start reading about.

I did notice after posting my original post that after I ran:

[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex[/CMD]

[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports && make index[/CMD]

and then:

[CMD=""]portmanager -u[/CMD]

a whole bunch of ports were upgraded/updated?


----------



## kpa (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you show us the cron job you use to update the /usr/ports tree? You should be using `# portsnap cron update` in it if you use portsnap(8) to keep your ports tree up to date.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 17, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Can you show us the cron job you use to update the /usr/ports tree? You should be using `# portsnap cron update` in it if you use portsnap(8) to keep your ports tree up to date.



Yes, I am running [CMD=""]portsnap cron update[/CMD] in a cron job to update my ports tree. It*'*s been running for years now this way.

Here*'*s an excellent example. I ran [CMD=""]pkg_version -vIL=[/CMD] this morning and there were no ports to update. But in the daily email I get sent to me when the cron job runs to update my ports tree it says that the Wordpress port has been updated. I am running 3.3.2 and if I look on freshports Wordpress 3.4.1 is now out.

The ports tree must be updating as I am still getting the daily email from the cron job. 

Any ideas? The only change was when I went from patch 2 to 3 earlier in the week.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 17, 2012)

After I ran [CMD=""] portmanager -u[/CMD] it did update my Wordpress but [CMD=""]pkg_version -vIL=[/CMD] didn't report that Wordpress was out of date for some reason.

After running [CMD=""] portmanager -u[/CMD] I now get:


```
ghostscript9-9.05_5                 !   Comparison failed
wordpress-3.4,1                     >   succeeds index (index has 3.3.2,1)
```


----------



## OH (Jun 17, 2012)

Did you upgrade from 8? Check /etc/portsnap.conf to see if INDEX-9 is built.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 17, 2012)

OH said:
			
		

> Did you upgrade from 8? Check /etc/portsnap.conf to see if INDEX-9 is built.



Yes, I upgraded from 8.2 to 9.0.

In /etc/portsnap.conf, mine says:

```
# List of INDEX files to build and the DESCRIBE file to use for each
INDEX INDEX-6 DESCRIBE.6
INDEX INDEX-7 DESCRIBE.7
INDEX INDEX-8 DESCRIBE.8
```

Do I need to add a line that says:

```
INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 17, 2012)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Yes, I upgraded from 8.2 to 9.0.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Yes mine:

```
# List of INDEX files to build and the DESCRIBE file to use for each
INDEX INDEX-7 DESCRIBE.7
INDEX INDEX-8 DESCRIBE.8
[B]INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9[/B]
```

Did you run mergemaster(8) when you upgraded?


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, I did run [CMD=""]mergemaster[/CMD] while in single user mode as per the handbook instructions.

I have added 
	
	



```
INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9
```
 to my /etc/portsnap.conf.

Is there anything else I need to do?

Do I need to run [CMD=""]cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex[/CMD]
[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports && make index[/CMD]


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 17, 2012)

After adding 
	
	



```
INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9
```
 as above things seem to be working as before now! I will doublecheck it tomorrow again once my ports tree has updated again overnight.

Thanks everyone for your input and assistance.


----------

